# Wearing issued boots in civy



## lambeosaurus (4 Feb 2014)

I searched for a related topic, but couldnt find one.
Quick question : are we allowed to wear issued boots in civy ?
A warrant on my BMQ had told that is was fine,  and he wore them to go biking. And I know that when you are released from the CF, you can keep your issued boots. Since this winter my old civy winter boots were full of holes, my budget was limited and that I wasnt even allowed to wear my brown boots...Rather than having them collect dust, I started wearing them in civy. I thought everything was alright until that guy  I came across in civilian asked what is me my unit, asked if I am a recruit..while throwing suspicious looks at my boots... So I'm not sure about it anymore.
Thanks in advance for helping me out.


----------



## MilEME09 (4 Feb 2014)

Do people to it? Yes, are you suppose to? No, regulation states that you do not mix civilian and military issue kit


----------



## Pusser (4 Feb 2014)

Actually, the regulation says that you are not to wear anything outwardly identifiable as military with civilian clothes.  For example, you can wear your overcoat with civilian clothes as long as you remove the slip-ons.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (4 Feb 2014)

Ditto



> 47. Visible civilian items of apparel shall not be worn by members with any uniform, except where specifically authorized in these instructions. Conversely, items of uniform shall not be worn with civilian attire, except for accessories and garments (e.g., top-coat, raincoat, gloves, scarf and footwear) which do not include any CF insignia and by themselves do not explicitly identify the wearer as a member of the CF.



A-AD-265-000/AG-001, 2-1-11


----------



## Towards_the_gap (4 Feb 2014)

lambeosaurus said:
			
		

> I searched for a related topic, but couldnt find one.
> Quick question : are we allowed to wear issued boots in civy ?
> A warrant on my BMQ had told that is was fine,  and he wore them to go biking. And I know that when you are released from the CF, you can keep your issued boots. Since this winter my old civy winter boots were full of holes, my budget was limited and that I wasnt even allowed to wear my brown boots...Rather than having them collect dust, I started wearing them in civy. I thought everything was alright until that guy  I came across in civilian asked what is me my unit, asked if I am a recruit..while throwing suspicious looks at my boots... So I'm not sure about it anymore.
> Thanks in advance for helping me out.




I suggest you buy a cheap pair of winter boots (wal-mart specials will do), because the guy who stopped you and was asking questions was probably curious as to why you would wear issued boots with civvies, hence the recruit question. You will soon learn that you will be so sick of wearing green kit that you will immediately shed anything remotely military looking as soon as you are finished work (yes even your dogtags will find their way to the bottom of the sock drawer) and you will put your full effort into looking as much of a regular joe as possible vice looking like an army geek who wears issue boots out of uniform.


----------



## my72jeep (4 Feb 2014)

47. Visible civilian items of apparel shall not be worn by members with any uniform, except where specifically authorized in these instructions. Conversely, items of uniform shall not be worn with civilian attire, except for accessories and garments (e.g., top-coat, raincoat, gloves, scarf and footwear) which do not include any CF insignia and by themselves do not explicitly identify the wearer as a member of the CF.

So Fill your Boots.....


----------



## Sailorwest (4 Feb 2014)

The new pusser black winter boots are outstanding. They are comfortable, warm, with a good sole and are essentially a civilian pattern boot. nobody would even question it. you can order them through Logistik.


----------



## Ostrozac (4 Feb 2014)

As per regulations, it is perfectly allowed.

As to whether it is fashionable -- that is completely a different question. Under certain circumstances, miiltary footwear can be quite fashionable. Garrison Boots at a KISS concert -- Cold Wet Weather Boots while deer hunting -- Desert Boots while skeet shooting. But even if you aren't very fashion conscious -- being a fashion dunce isn't a crime.

Although I do appreciate any thread with fashion advice that includes a pointer to shop at Walmart -- now that's very Esquire/GQ.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2014)

This guy who questioned you must be going out of his mind.  Go to any major city/town and you will find Surplus stores that sell military gear, including boots.  With the amount of different styles of boots out there, it must be driving him nuts to keep up on what people are wearing.  I would almost say that he has no life, if that is what he is doing, jacking up people on the street for wearing boots.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (4 Feb 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This guy who questioned you must be going out of his mind.  Go to any major city/town and you will find Surplus stores that sell military gear, including boots.  With the amount of different styles of boots out there, it must be driving him nuts to keep up on what people are wearing.  I would almost say that he has no life, if that is what he is doing, jacking up people on the street for wearing boots.



I agree. However, some people cross the line. As I recall, I was once working for recruiting in a mall and two Pte(R)'s showed up. They were in their ''I'm an airsoft player who just joined the army reserve'' phase. They showed up at our stand and immediately engaged the guys with me in conversations leaning towards the fact that they loved the army (so far at least) and how cool everything was. I carefully withdrew from them to observe their attire. To my dismay, they had raided a military surplus store before showing up. One had GP boots, the other had desert ones. One wore fake Cadpat AR pants and the other had olive ones. One had a fake leather pilot's jacket and the other had an old CF OD fleece jacket. Both had their green t-shirts and dogtags on. 

This is the kind of thing you want to avoid. Especially in a mall surrounded by people giving you strange looks.


----------



## Pusser (4 Feb 2014)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I suggest you buy a cheap pair of winter boots (wal-mart specials will do), because the guy who stopped you and was asking questions was probably curious as to why you would wear issued boots with civvies, hence the recruit question. You will soon learn that you will be so sick of wearing green kit that you will immediately shed anything remotely military looking as soon as you are finished work (yes even your dogtags will find their way to the bottom of the sock drawer) and you will put your full effort into looking as much of a regular joe as possible vice looking like an army geek who wears issue boots out of uniform.



Years ago, you could always tell who the Military Police Special Investigations Unit (SIU) guys were - polyester suit and issued shoes.  They were so cool.


----------



## Danjanou (4 Feb 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Years ago, you could always tell who the Military Police Special Investigations Unit (SIU) guys were - polyester suit and issued shoes.  They were so cool.



you forgot the cheap leather (pleather?) jacket , mandatory 1970's porn star mustache and extra long sideburns 8)


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2014)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> I agree. However, some people cross the line. As I recall, I was once working for recruiting in a mall and two Pte(R)'s showed up. They were in their ''I'm an airsoft player who just joined the army reserve'' phase. They showed up at our stand and immediately engaged the guys with me in conversations leaning towards the fact that they loved the army (so far at least) and how cool everything was. I carefully withdrew from them to observe their attire. To my dismay, they had raided a military surplus store before showing up. One had GP boots, the other had desert ones. One wore fake Cadpat AR pants and the other had olive ones. One had a fake leather pilot's jacket and the other had an old CF OD fleece jacket. Both had their green t-shirts and dogtags on.
> 
> This is the kind of thing you want to avoid. Especially in a mall surrounded by people giving you strange looks.



Agreed.  Some sort of 'decorum' must be observed.   :nod:

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> you forgot the cheap leather (pleather?) jacket , mandatory 1970's porn star mustache and extra long sideburns 8)



WHOA!...Not to be a heel, but we a treading well outside of the threads topic, once we start fashion statements above the ankles/calves.   >


----------



## Loachman (4 Feb 2014)

At least he kept it to facial hair.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2014)

There's nothing wrong with tucking your course T-shirt into your jeans, tightening up your riggers belt with gerber multiply, slipping on some desert boots, pulling down your tactical ball cap covered in velcro and doing some shopping. If it's cold wear a shemag and oakley assault gloves.

True story.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (4 Feb 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with tucking your course T-shirt into your jeans, tightening up your riggers belt with gerber multiply, slipping on some desert boots, pulling down your tactical ball cap covered in velcro and doing some shopping. If it's cold wear a shemag and oakley assault gloves.
> 
> True story.



Have you been spying on me again?

 ;D


----------



## blackberet17 (4 Feb 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This guy who questioned you must be going out of his mind.  Go to any major city/town and you will find Surplus stores that sell military gear, including boots.  With the amount of different styles of boots out there, it must be driving him nuts to keep up on what people are wearing.  I would almost say that he has no life, if that is what he is doing, jacking up people on the street for wearing boots.



Best post of the day.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Feb 2014)

Sailorwest said:
			
		

> The new pusser black winter boots are outstanding. They are comfortable, warm, with a good sole and are essentially a civilian pattern boot. nobody would even question it. you can order them through Logistik.



And a shagga-delic looking boot they are!!   








Of course, ensure you have your Yukon hat, *1 size to small* floodie DEU pants and matching stretched tight DEU sweater (if you got it, flaunt it...even if "it" is a bought-and-paid- for Muffin Top/shitlocker), and you are all set for all manner of occasions;  Jnr Ranks Christmas dinner, semi-formal Honour Guard duty, reporting for courses, the list is endless....


----------



## Journeyman (4 Feb 2014)

My arid combat boots _are_ my motorcycle-riding boots.

1.  They're comfortable while providing ankle support,
2.  I doubt I'm heading back to a desert any time soon, and
3.  I actually don't care what anyone else thinks...... although getting jacked-up on a street corner has never been a major problem anyway.

That's the extent of my risking being ID'd as an airsofter fashionista, through mixing mil/civ attire.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> My arid combat boots _are_ my motorcycle-riding boots.
> 
> 1.  They're comfortable while providing ankle support,
> 2.  I doubt I'm heading back to a desert any time soon, and
> ...



Do airsofter fashionistas drive Harleys?   >


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Feb 2014)

In one of my more embarrassing moments, in early 1969 or 1970 I was posted to the School of Artillery in Shilo and living in Brandon. There was a cocktail party/reception for a VIP scheduled one evening during the week. To avoid the round trip to go home and change I decided to bring my civvies in to work and that morning loaded up my car and headed to work in combats as I was on the ranges that day. When time came to change, I found to my horror that I had left my dress shoes in Brandon.

So there I was, hobnobbing with the high and mighty in suit, regimental tie and combat boots.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Of course, ensure you have your Yukon hat, ....



Don't for get to have the "5 Star" whiskey hatbadge properly centered.    >


----------



## my72jeep (4 Feb 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> In one of my more embarrassing moments, in early 1969 or 1970 I was posted to the School of Artillery in Shilo and living in Brandon. There was a cocktail party/reception for a VIP scheduled one evening during the week. To avoid the round trip to go home and change I decided to bring my civvies in to work and that morning loaded up my car and headed to work in combats as I was on the ranges that day. When time came to change, I found to my horror that I had left my dress shoes in Brandon.
> 
> So there I was, hobnobbing with the high and mighty in suit, regimental tie and combat boots.


But for a Gunner that's High Fashion!


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> So there I was, hobnobbing with the high and mighty in suit, regimental tie and combat boots.



I was in much the same boat at St Jean for language training, when I found myself having forgotten to bring some shoes.  Evenings in the Mess in suit and ankle boots was to say; a bit awkward.   Sneakers and more causal dress was acceptable at the Chalet St Luc.   ;D     .....As was the scenery.   >


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (4 Feb 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do airsofter fashionistas drive Harleys?   >



The ones I was referring to didn't. Although I'm sure they pretend they do.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> And a shagga-delic looking boot they are!!
> 
> Of course, ensure you have your Yukon hat, *1 size to small* floodie DEU pants and matching stretched tight DEU sweater (if you got it, flaunt it...even if "it" is a bought-and-paid- for Muffin Top/shitlocker), and you are all set for all manner of occasions;  Jnr Ranks Christmas dinner, semi-formal Honour Guard duty, reporting for courses, the list is endless....



lmao

Thank you for that.


----------



## lambeosaurus (5 Feb 2014)

I managed to get the name of the person who questionned me because of my boots.
I facebooked the person, and my jaw dropped when the first thing I saw was a profile picture of him in (civilian) trekking gear with a (cadpat) smallpack  :
Suddenly all the guilt I had felt disapeared...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Feb 2014)

lambeosaurus said:
			
		

> I managed to get the name of the person who questionned me because of my boots.
> I facebooked the person, and my jaw dropped when the first thing I saw was a profile picture of him in (civilian) trekking gear with a (cadpat) smallpack  :
> Suddenly all the guilt I had felt disapeared...



Good. We'll lock this silly thing up then.

---Staff---


----------

